# Am I a Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

http://acaforum.com/index.php?autocom=g ... si&img=350

Im not sure if this is a male or female but i thinit is a Yellow TailAcei
Please respond if you know the sex and species of this fish


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Again, need to post the pic...can't see it unless you're a member.


----------



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

I cant figure out how to post the pic in the text box
Please explain the process


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Here ya go LGentry...









[/img]


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah. Acei. :thumb:


----------

